# Image sichtbar bzw unsichtbar machen?



## Gast (28. Feb 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

hab zwei bilder tür_auf und tür_zu übereinander gezeichnet und jetzt wenn die bedingung für Tür öffnen erfüllt sind wollte ich das bild tür_zu unsichtbar machen.
Wie kriegt man das hin?

Weil hab schon gesucht aber visible gibts bei mir irgendwie nicht für bilder...   

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
lg


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2005)

Bilder macht man nicht unsichtbar, sondern zeichnet sie einfach nicht


----------



## Gast (28. Feb 2005)

kein schlechter rat aber ich brauchs leider so, wegen check nach zustandswechsel alle 2-3 sekunden

oder kann man das bild bei AWT auf nen Label oder so legen damit das denn doch geht?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2005)

Wo ist denn das Problem? 
Anhand einer boolean entscheidest du ob das TürAuf oder TürZu Bild gezeichnet wird.
Was hat das mit dem zustandswechsel zu tun?


----------



## Gast (28. Feb 2005)

aber das zeichnen geht doch nur in paint() und nicht beim mouseListener


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2005)

aber beim MouseListener kannst du die boolean setzen die du in paint() abfragst  :roll:


----------



## Gast (28. Feb 2005)

werd ich ma testen. Stand mal wieder auf der Leitung. DANKEE ;-)

sorry für die dummen fragen aber bin noch net so lang dabei


----------



## Wildcard (28. Feb 2005)

> sorry für die dummen fragen aber bin noch net so lang dabei


mach dir kein Stress   
würde dir empfehlen einen MediaTracker zu verwenden um einen schnellen Bildwechsel zu erreichen.
abhaken nicht vergessen(kleiner Haken unten links)


----------



## Kian (5. Mrz 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... kann man das bild bei AWT auf nen Label oder so legen ...



Ja kann man


```
Graphics d = label1.getGraphics();
d.drawImage(...);
label1.update(d) // label1.paint(d) geht natürlich auch

public void paint()
{
     label1.repaint(); // damit das Label neu gezeichnet wird, wenn das Fenster minimiert oder verdeckt wurde!
}
```


----------

